# Rocks and stones in gecko habitat.



## Imrahill (Mar 8, 2012)

What is the best way of cleaning rocks/stones and wheres the best place to get them and what types of stones/rocks are best.


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Any rocks or stones I use I buy from garden centres or pet shops and then put them in boiling water and then also clean with a reptile safe viv cleaner. That should kill all bacteria. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I just rinse them in clean water.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

same as ron, just a quick rinse under water but i keep as much moss on as poss...looks awesome in a viv

but the easy way to clean them is just give them a quick rinse then place in the oven for 40-60mins on 180c, that pretty much kills everything


----------



## AdEvo (May 16, 2011)

same again, just give them a quick wash if i've fetched them out the forest, especially if your putting them in a living vivarium then thats all they need. My theory is that the more natural the better, you wouldnt find spot cleaned rocks in the wild. Although if you are definately sure they need a good clean you can get a safe reptile cleaning spray that i used to use on everything, just follow the instructions. Failing that, like everyone else has said either boil them for 30 - 40 mins or put them in the oven.


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

A quick rinse does the job, mines a living tank so any wood/rocks get the bare minimum of a clean. extra moss and creepy crawlies are just a good addition to the tank


----------

